# "Miniklinke(weiblich) zu Miniklinke(weiblich)"-Adapter gesucht...



## o0Pascal0o (10. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich suche einen Adapter von Miniklinke(3,5mm)weiblich der zu Minilinke weiblich wird. Also ich stecke dort dann einen männlichen Minklinkenstecker(3,5mm) ein und erhalte einen weiblichen Ausagang, wo ich einen weitern Miniklinkenstecker einstecken könnte.

Pascal


----------



## Metal-Kröler (11. April 2007)

Hi

Schau mal bei Reichelt, die haben eigentlich jede Art von Adapter und des noch ziemlich günstig...

http://www.reichelt.de/

Gruß


----------

